# Front wheels are so over rated



## Matthames (20 May 2010)

I had my first go on a unicycle today, I have managed to balance it and start moving forward whilst holding on to a wall.

Just wondering if anybody could give me any tips on riding one?


----------



## Davidc (20 May 2010)

Take out some good insurance first!


----------



## upsidedown (21 May 2010)

I bought a Pashley unicycle the other week at a car boot, can't even get the thing to stay between my legs. It's going on ebay at the weekend i think.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 May 2010)

Are you sure yours is a rear wheeled unicycle, I am sure mine is front wheel only


----------



## Fly (23 May 2010)

Matthames said:


> ...holding on to a wall...



Make sure its a nice long wall. To give yourself enough time to get into a good rhythm/speed

and I found that sometimes it was easier to learn away from the wall. Giving more wobbling space.

upsidedown: give it another 2 weeks you will get it eventually and make sure one pedal is at 6 when you start


----------



## Moodyman (24 May 2010)

There's a few videos on the internet that show you how to ride one.

They're broken into individual stages and you only move onto the next stage when you've mastered the previous. I think it takes around 6 weeks to ride competently.


----------



## chillyuk (24 May 2010)

I've been trying for a while to get the hang of it. I think the secret is to forget walls apart from mounting it and just go for it, and go for it again and again and again. A few bruises have got to be worth the looks of admiration and pity from the neighbours.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2010)

Something I always wanted to have a go at.

I was watching this guy on Saturday and he was very good.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Jun 2010)

Davidc said:


> Take out some good insurance *your teeth* first!




Fixed for you....


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2010)

Davidc said:


> Take out some good insurance first!



Surely you would always land on your feet as the cycle will either fall back or forward from underneath you?


----------



## urbanfatboy (16 Jun 2010)

Well, best advice i can give is that it is in the hips, once you get the hang of keeping it under you, the unicycle will try to lean sideways. As this is how you turn, twist into it and keep going. the rest will come later. Stage one is to find a corridor, so you can get a hand on each wall. Remember to lean forward as you start off otherwise the unicycle will shoot out from under you. For now, that's about all


----------

